# Somebody kill somethin'.............



## Al33 (Apr 29, 2013)

or at least start somethin'.

It's gettin' down right boring around this here fire. I need to read about bloody arrows, dead pigs, turkeys, armadillos, trash fish, or whatever else you can talk about without without worrying about Mr. Greenjeans. Heck, I wanna read about your hunts even if you didn't see nuthin. If you haven't been huntin' then just start somethin', pick on somebody, make fun of me, or whatever, I just need something to make me wanna check out what's going on in here.


----------



## willholl79 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a left-handed long bow or recurve.  Got any leads?


----------



## brushy creek bryan (Apr 29, 2013)

*1st Turkey with Trad Bow*

Saturday I got my first turkey with a trad bow!  My buddy called him in and he got within 10 yards and I shot him in the spine.  I used a Simmons Treeshark, A.D. hammerhead shafts, Rodned Wright Stalker recurve bow and a Rancho Safari longcoat.  Hope it won't be my last!  Good luck to the rest of  you!  BCB


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 29, 2013)

Al33 said:


> or at least start somethin'.
> 
> It's gettin' down right boring around this here fire. I need to read about bloody arrows, dead pigs, turkeys, armadillos, trash fish, or whatever else you can talk about without without worrying about Mr. Greenjeans. Heck, I wanna read about your hunts even if you didn't see nuthin. If you haven't been huntin' then just start somethin', pick on somebody, make fun of me, or whatever, I just need something to make me wanna check out what's going on in here.



starting to ramble a little arent you?


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 29, 2013)

I missed a pig week before last Al. Have been bowfishing twice w no luck....that's about it for us...


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 29, 2013)

I know a couple boys from this forum did some bowfishing and hoggin with one of them Russell boys. There was a LOT of arrows flyin, (and BB's) a lot of fun had and TWO, count them, TWO $5 bounties paid while bowfishing!  I will let them tell the story... Jonathan???  James???


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 29, 2013)

willholl79 said:


> I'm looking for a left-handed long bow or recurve.  Got any leads?


Wes Wallace Mentor 64" 52#@28" 2012  shot very little, not a scratch.
No hunts for me , got pollinated really bad.


----------



## willholl79 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Mentor*



Blueridge said:


> Wes Wallace Mentor 64" 52#@28" 2012  shot very little, not a scratch.
> No hunts for me , got pollinated really bad.




PM sent.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like Mr. Al is goin a little nuts!   

Well,  I've actually put off getting a widow and am looking at a 3pc big Jim longbow. This thing came out of nowhere and just struck my fancy. Just gotta convince the wife that I need another bow.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 29, 2013)

Quote"Saturday I got my first turkey with a trad bow! My buddy called him in and he got within 10 yards and I shot him in the spine. I used a Simmons Treeshark, A.D. hammerhead shafts, Rodned Wright Stalker recurve bow and a Rancho Safari longcoat. Hope it won't be my last! Good luck to the rest of you! BCB "
    Awesome!!! Congratulations Bryan


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 29, 2013)

Had 2 does at 10 yards from me......does dat count?


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 29, 2013)

@trad bow. Bet that was a heart racer!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

brushy creek bryan said:


> Saturday I got my first turkey with a trad bow!  My buddy called him in and he got within 10 yards and I shot him in the spine.  I used a Simmons Treeshark, A.D. hammerhead shafts, Rodned Wright Stalker recurve bow and a Rancho Safari longcoat.  Hope it won't be my last!  Good luck to the rest of  you!  BCB



Congrats Bryan.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

Bryan you have got to post us some pictures of that Bird. I know that will help Al . We like the hero shots. By the way put some pictures of that minature Bow that you shooting up for everyone to look at. Its a sweet LITTLE bow.


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 29, 2013)

willholl79 said:


> PM sent.



Pm answered


----------



## robert carter (Apr 29, 2013)

Its raining here and the Wife has me planting rose`s. 10 Crape myrtle trees a whole bunch of other flowers and now I gotta wash the house tomorrow. can I go back to work already..lol.RC


----------



## Al33 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm feelin' better about this place already. Looks like some are holding out with their stories.



Lorren68 said:


> starting to ramble a little arent you?


Maybe just a little bit.



jerry russell said:


> I know a couple boys from this forum did some bowfishing and hoggin with one of them Russell boys. There was a LOT of arrows flyin, (and BB's) a lot of fun had and TWO, count them, TWO $5 bounties paid while bowfishing!  I will let them tell the story... Jonathan???  James???


Sounds like stick and string is being a stick in the mud. Bring it Jonathan!



Silver Mallard said:


> Sounds like Mr. Al is goin a little nuts!
> Maybe just a little bit.
> 
> Well,  I've actually put off getting a widow and am looking at a 3pc big Jim longbow. This thing came out of nowhere and just struck my fancy. Just gotta convince the wife that I need another bow.


Do you need me to talk to her?



flyfisher76544 said:


> Had 2 does at 10 yards from me......does dat count?


Of course it does but more details would be nice.



Allen Oliver said:


> Bryan you have got to post us some pictures of that Bird. I know that will help Al . We like the hero shots. By the way put some pictures of that minature Bow that you shooting up for everyone to look at. Its a sweet LITTLE bow.



You got that right!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been trying. Called a big ol Tom in last Saturday. I hit the box call and just happened to look over my right shoulder and saw him coming. I bet he covered 40+ yard in about 5 seconds. That joker came running through the woods and then he came to a stop about 8-10 feet right behind me. He just stood there staring at me. That lasted about 10 seconds, and he decided I wasn't a turkey and he took off.  . I am going to try and see if I can get back on him next Saturday afternoon if I get back from Rock Eagle early enough. 4H has it's outdoor shoot next week. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 29, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> I know a couple boys from this forum did some bowfishing and hoggin with one of them Russell boys. There was a LOT of arrows flyin, (and BB's) a lot of fun had and TWO, count them, TWO $5 bounties paid while bowfishing!  I will let them tell the story... Jonathan???  James???



here ya go!! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752112


----------



## Dennis (Apr 30, 2013)

I've just been fishing


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 30, 2013)

I am trying!  Sitting here right now... feeding mosquitoes..in a heavy drizzle...waiting on a stupid (or not so stupid as it turns out) pig.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 30, 2013)

Big congrats to brushy creek Bryan. This deserves its own thread, pics and all.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 30, 2013)

What stories do you want to hear Al. The one where I stared down a boar hog and he runs off a 100 yards away only to get shot at by another hunter with a gun. Maybe the string tracker story where I didn't loose my arrow that went under a pig. Or Sprayed my eyes full of DEET. Or Shoot a boar hog somewhere near or above , or through his tally wacker because he lunge forward at the shot. But I ain't got time right now to tell ya. Oh, on turkeys, ain't heard one gobble  in a month. Good news is the pigs are back and the bad news is the turkeys left because of the pigs. mikE   

   I do have a 12 year boy playing baseball so time in the woods is limited.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's my story Al...

went to check a spot just before dark grabbed my apex bow and two arrows listening mainly for turkeys and seen a dillo. Missed him w first shot, stuck him w second and as I went for missed arrow I see three pigs at 40 yds. Stalk into maybe 18 and shoot high made one squel...He ran over to others and all three just stood there inside 20 for mins and me w no arrows. I had shot high just nicked skin I guess no hair or blood on arrow....Had to follow the dillo back to a hole and he pulled arrow out at entrance


----------



## brushy creek bryan (Apr 30, 2013)

This is the Jake I shot Saturday morning with my Rodney Wright Stalker Recurve.  Jake had two small beards, was taken from natural cover while wearing my ghillie suit.  Stalker Recurve is 46 AMO, 40 inches strung and 50 lbs. @28.  Three Jakes were called in by my good buddy Perry Mathews, a real expert at turkey calling. I shot the first one in the clear.  Thank yall for the kind words!  Good luck to all!  BCB


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 30, 2013)

brushy creek bryan said:


> View attachment 728529
> 
> View attachment 728530
> 
> ...



Congrats Man! I didnt realize this was you posting. Thats awesome I loved that bow


----------



## John Webb (May 1, 2013)

brushy creek bryan said:


> View attachment 728529
> 
> View attachment 728530
> 
> ...


Fine bird Bryan! Congrats. I know a lot of time and effort was put forth from you to stick a bird this season


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 1, 2013)

Nice bird!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and stories everyone, just what I needed. lol Sure made things a lot more interesting around here.


----------



## Al33 (May 1, 2013)

I just called in 3 hens, one much bigger than other two, but no Tom in tow. Must have been ugly mamma and her two ugly daughters. Real windy and no gobbling.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 1, 2013)

keep after them Al, the gobblers are bound to show up again.


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2013)

Good job on that bird, man! That is awesome.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 1, 2013)

Excellent Bryan. And to find out Perry is actually good for something...


----------



## FlatFish (May 2, 2013)

brushy creek bryan said:


> View attachment 728529
> 
> View attachment 728530
> 
> ...



Nice bird! Congrats Bryan!


----------



## markland (May 2, 2013)

Yeah tell me about it I'm jonesing to get out and hunt something, been much too long for me but work is just so busy!
Jeff is down at the lease today chasing turkeys this morning and hogs right now, hope he does some good!


----------



## dpoole (May 2, 2013)

Bryan cant wait to hear the story at the next SGTP shoot.


----------



## NavyDave (May 3, 2013)

Sorry Al, although funny, my last hunt/miss was black powder...


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 4, 2013)

Congrats! BTW don't you get an awful amount of finger pinch with that short bow? 



brushy creek bryan said:


> View attachment 728529
> 
> View attachment 728530
> 
> ...


----------



## brushy creek bryan (May 4, 2013)

The bow was built for no longer than a 28 inch draw. I shoot split finger and have no problems.Everyone who has shot it has said they were suprised at how well it shot.I hope i have been of some help. BCB


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 4, 2013)

brushy creek bryan said:


> The bow was built for no longer than a 28 inch draw. I shoot split finger and have no problems.Everyone who has shot it has said they were suprised at how well it shot.I hope i have been of some help. BCB



I've shot it, at SGTP, and it's a fine shooting bow.


----------



## Jayin J (May 6, 2013)

I put out a deer camera and got 51 pictures, been fishin and caught some bream and crappy.  Jaden turned 5 months old on the 5th.  Also in the process of building a deck on the back of the house, re-arranged my 3d course at the house.    That's my update on what been going on with me.....


----------

